# Prepaid mobile service - Etisalat or du?



## Sean2008

Both Etisalat and du offer prepaid mobile service but which one is better for a newcomer to Dubai? Please advise.


----------



## Maz25

I'm with Etisalat. I have been told that the network coverage is better than Du though I have not verified this (got a company mobile so just took what I got!). Du however charges by the second, whilst Etisalat charges by the minute, so your money might actually go that tad bit further with Du.


----------



## Pasanada

I was with Du and found them to be inexpensive and coverage was very good. 

If travelling abroad, ensure you have international roaming; I was caught out when I was in Qatar!!


----------



## Spellbound

Crazy Mazy has just arrived in Dub, and, I believe, purchased a local sim card. May be worthwhile asking him what he chose and why.


----------



## Maz25

Spellbound said:


> Crazy Mazy has just arrived in Dub, and, I believe, purchased a local sim card. May be worthwhile asking him what he chose and why.


Might have been something I said!  Hey, I got told Etisalat was better so I just repeated that info!!!


----------



## qwert97

Maz25 said:


> Might have been something I said!  Hey, I got told Etisalat was better so I just repeated that info!!!


Both have its advantages and disadvantages:
1. You can get a phone line with Du for 55 AED- they charge per second, network sucks big time and has flexible refill options.
2. Etilisat- SIm card costs 150 AED, they charge by the minute and their network is good. 

Most of the people have two phones (including myself). My personal phone is Du while my work blackberry is with Etilisat. So if Du does not work I use Etisilat. Personally I think the cell phone should work all time especially when you need it. You do not want to find yourself stranded on the road and find that the network does not work and you cannot call a cab.


----------



## Sean2008

I agree  I guess I'll get an Etisalat prepaid service. The drawback is that I can't convert it to a monthly plan after the end of the 90 days so I'll have to get a new number later on.



qwert97 said:


> Personally I think the cell phone should work all time especially when you need it. You do not want to find yourself stranded on the road and find that the network does not work and you cannot call a cab.


----------



## Maz25

Sean2008 said:


> I agree  I guess I'll get an Etisalat prepaid service. The drawback is that I can't convert it to a monthly plan after the end of the 90 days so I'll have to get a new number later on.



Provided that you have your residence visa in hand after the 90 days, then yes you can. You just need to pay another fee and they will port your new number to your monthly account. After the 90 days, you will also still be able to receive calls. However, you will not be able to make any calls yourself, until you decide to go for either a prepaid or postpaid account.


----------



## Sean2008

Thanks Maz! Where can I get an Etisalat prepaid service + SIM card other than at the Airport and Duty Free? Is it available at the Mall of the Emirates?



Maz25 said:


> Provided that you have your residence visa in hand after the 90 days, then yes you can. You just need to pay another fee and they will port your new number to your monthly account. After the 90 days, you will also still be able to receive calls. However, you will not be able to make any calls yourself, until you decide to go for either a prepaid or postpaid account.


----------



## Maz25

Sean2008 said:


> Thanks Maz! Where can I get an Etisalat prepaid service + SIM card other than at the Airport and Duty Free? Is it available at the Mall of the Emirates?



Yes, you can get it from Mall of the Emirates. The Etisalat stand is just outside Virgin Megastore/ Ski Dubai on the ground floor.


----------



## Ogri750

If the stand outside Virgin is busy, there is also an Etisalat counter in Virgin Megastore too


----------



## Maz25

Ogri750 said:


> If the stand outside Virgin is busy, there is also an Etisalat counter in Virgin Megastore too


That's a good tip! That stand is always busy (with the exception of last Friday!).


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> Might have been something I said!  Hey, I got told Etisalat was better so I just repeated that info!!!


I did go for Etisalat. Partly because of Maz's advice and partly because Etisalat is a more established company and that they are currently advertising a mobile broadband package which seems quite useful as it's on both paymonthly and PAYG.

Coverage is good in both SZR around the Chelsea Tower, Emaar square and up in Internet City

If you don't have a Passport/Visa you can only get an Ahlan (Welcome) Sim Card which lasts for 3 months. Which is now not a problem as I got a txt from my boss saying he's got my company provided Sim card ...

...new number will be texted out when I get it but still on the old one for those who have it - don't want to be missing out on any drinking excursions


----------



## crazymazy1980

Maz25 said:


> That's a good tip! That stand is always busy (with the exception of last Friday!).


I think they just cleared everyone out of the way as they knew we were coming


----------



## Maz25

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think they just cleared everyone out of the way as they knew we were coming



Lol! VIPs coming through!


----------



## Pasanada

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think they just cleared everyone out of the way as they knew we were coming


There were VIP's in town???


----------

